# Mansfield area - Place for bigger cats?



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

So I'm sort of bored with catching all these channels and bullheads. What is the closest place to catch flats or at least bigger channels? We average a couple pounds per fish at Clear Fork, Galion, and Bucyrus. Nothing really "big", even for the species. Been to Charles Mill a couple time but never any good luck. Just getting "bored" with fishing cats.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

There is flat head in Charles Mill! Just not a big population of them.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Get with Salmonid maybe he can give you some tips on catching some nice channels at Clear Fork. I seen some pictures of some dandy cats he caught in a tournament at there.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I've heard rumors of the flatheads in Charles Mill but never any first hand knowledge on them. Interesting...too bad my boat is down.

I'll contact Salmonid, thanks Turkey!


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Burks, Try for the flatheads south of the Rt 430 bridge, I've caught them during duck season when the hunting was slow!

Steve


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks FishandHunt59. Are you talking about directly south of the bridge (as in fishing next to it) or just generally "south" of the bridge? Big difference in how I interpret "south of the Rt 430 bridge". 

I might go try next weekend. Probably catch some bluegill before hand and go from there. I'll be shore fishing until either my boat is fixed (1/4 done with the transom repair) or my buddy gets his boat fixed (9.9 took a dump).


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Burks, South towards the islands, and down near the sailboat club! Hope this helps?

Steve


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Definitely helps Steve. 

I have 12 days off beginning August 1st so I'll be out there giving it a shot. 

I've never fished for flat heads, but what is a good time of day/night to start fishing? I've caught channels and bullheads all day long (literally can catch them at high noon around here with ease).


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

TURKEY09 said:


> Get with Salmonid maybe he can give you some tips on catching some nice channels at Clear Fork. I seen some pictures of some dandy cats he caught in a tournament at there.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Troll for musky.. Caught a massive beast at the fork trolling lol..in all seriousness tho any good shoreline fishing at Charles mills 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My biggest channel catfish ever came from clearfork. It was over 11 lbs. Also have caught several 4 - 6 lbrs there. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Burks i snagged one 10.4 at powers in the middle of the day i dunno what you mean by bigger channels but if you want ones much bigger then that i wouldnt guess they would be anywheres close. maybe if you can get access to candlewood i have heard theres supposed to be some decent ones there


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Burks i know its a drive but have you checked out Knox lake? earlier this summer i pulled in 14 channels in a days work.. All over 2-3lbs.. And one so massive it straight snapped my 20lb test line like it was paper.. We got a good glimpse of it before my like snapped this puppy easily hit 3ft long.. Boy was i fuming.. Caught my rod in one hand literally as it went over the side of the boat.. Fought it for a good 4 minutes keeping it out of snags.. Was doing so goose when blam line comes whisping past my head. ..and as for big last year a 61lbs flat was caught and released..and this year seen a few 40-50 pound fatties be pulled in. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

